# 00 Altima Doesn't turn On.



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

:wtf::wtf:I HAVE 00 ALTIMA, THAT INICIALLY BOUGHT WITH A MISFIRE ISSUE.
WHILE TRYING TO FIGUIRE OUT THE MISFIRE I CHANGED THE FOLLOWING.
FUEL INJECTORS(ALL 4), FUEL RAIL, FUEL FILTER, SPARK PLUGS, SPARK PLUGS CABLES, DISTRIBUTER, DISTRIBUTER CAP & ROTOR, FUEL PUMP, FUEL PUMP FILTER, AIR FILTER. 

ALL THIS THINGS WERE DONE WHILE THE CAR WAS STILL RUNNING BUT WITH THE MISFIRE, WHICH MADE IT RUN REAL CAPRY, EVEN AFTER ALL THOSE THINGS WERE CHANGED.
AN FROM NO WHERE ONE DAY THE CAR DIND'T WANT TO EVEN START.

I TALKED TO A FRIEND THAT ALSO WORKS ON CARS. HE TOLD ME THAT IF I CHANGED ALL OF THOSE THINGS(THE ONES THAT I MENTIIONED ABOVE) AN THE CAR STILL HAD THE MISFIRE AN NOW DOENS'T WANT TO TURN ON, IT WOULD END UP BEEN THE CARS COMPUTER. PERSONALLY I NEVER CHANGED ONE, I DON'T EVEN KNOW THE SYMTOMPS OF A BAD COMPUTER.

BUT SINCE THATS MY LAST OPTION I WILL PROBABLY END UP CHANGING IT.

BUT JUST TO MAKE SURE I WANTED TO KNOW IF ANYBODY WOULD HAVE AN IDEA OF WHAT IT COULD BE?:wtf


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

First guess is airflow sensor, but you need some diagnosis. I'd take it to a repair shop.

----------------
Now playing: Boards Of Canada - Sixtyten
via FoxyTunes


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re:*

I was able to turn on after a few minutes of struggling with it, but it's still having the misfire. An still not sure of what it can be.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Try the Intake manifold gasket too. But I agree with vrefron. Take it to a mechanic and let them run a check on it.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:00 Altima*

I think "Vrefon" was right, when I was still not able to turn the car on I decided to spray some starter fluid in one of the hoses that goes to the air filter and then the car started with no problems.
I wasn't able to try the car around the block since it has no plates, but I did tried it in the alley and it responded well, I'll probably replace the mass air flow sensor since I can get at a junk yard for cheap.


----------

